# 2010 Cervelo??



## gbull (Jun 19, 2009)

Any guess when will Cervelo release 2010 model line-up? I am in the market for S1 but wish to know any "improvement" on S1 frame and/or groupo for 2010 line-up?

Read that last year Cervelo release the 2009 line-up sometime early Sept 2008??

Thanks


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

I doubt any change especially on the S1, the R3 series might have a change in paint layout (still the same design from the times of CSC) but in terms of mechanics, the only change will be the new Ultegra that is due to debut


----------



## flickwet (Mar 19, 2007)

yes i have heard of a new line of a choice between ultegra and sram force with the s1 the force will be more costly but for those who have the money thats where to put it!


----------

